# Sump Pump Question



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

You could buy a shop vac that has a pump feature that attaches to a garden hose.

http://shopvac.com/vacs/detail.asp?ID=237&HdnSource=index&StoreID=


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just bought a shop vac not too long ago. I just don't want to buy something that i have to install permanently like many sump systems.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> I just bought a shop vac not too long ago. I just don't want to buy something that i have to install permanently like many sump systems.


Can you return it for the one I posted? It'll be much cheaper for you to actually buy another shop vac rather than buying a dedicated pump for your sump pit.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

That's true. Do you think the shop vac would do the trick?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> That's true. Do you think the shop vac would do the trick?


I think easily. This model has 6.5 HP, and supposedly can pump 5 gpm at a height of 50 ft. In the video below, you can see a demo of someone emptying out a hot tub.

http://shopvac.com/swf/pump_vac.asp


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds great. If only I can convince my wife we need another shop vac. Mine is almost a year old and can't be returned. Do you know if there is some sort of attachment that would make mine do the same thing? I have a RIDGID vac. Not sure of the size.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

This may be a more economical option for you, assuming you have a high powered drill.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_11948_11948

Make sure you don't forget to buy the coupler (look under 'accessories').

or this, without a drill:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_16818_16818?cm_sp=Customer%20driven-_-Recently%20Viewed-_-Product%20Page

Finally, if you "don't have that much water coming in," then why can't you just use your Ridgid Wet/Dry vac to remove the water? It's scary not to have a permanent pump though, assuming you're 100% sure that even in a deluge, and possibly a power outage, you will never have that much water in the sump well.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You can use the penny pinching vacuums and hand drill methods if you have the time to be there. You also have to run the pump when you need the protection and may want to sleep..

A pedistal pump is very cheap and it has a float control so it runs automatically when needed. You just plug it in. The discharge can be through rigid pvc or if you want to, you can spend a lot of time and money for a garden hose and fittings/adapters to get the discharge line down to a garden hose size.


----------



## brownie (Feb 17, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> I have a sump pit in my basement, but there is currently no pump installed. Is there a way I could buy a pump, and only discharge water when it got to a certain level. I guess what I am asking is, instead of plumbing the discharge pvc into or out of my house....is there a way that I could manually turn the pump on when I needed and then discharge the water through a garden hose or something non permanent.
> 
> I don't have enough water coming in to spend the time or money on making the pump permanent.


Look in Northerntool.com they have a submersible utility pump rated @ 1326 GPH for 39.99 . You can hook up to a garden hose set it in the sump pit and plug it in. You can also use the utility pump around the house as in draining a pool cover . They are very handy to have around . I use them all the time at my side jobs. :thumbup:


----------

